# Places to buy/smoke cigars on St Simons Island, GA



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm going on a family vacation to St Simons Island, GA. I am on crutches (broken foot) so my activities will pretty much be limited to eating, smoking & drinking. Does anyone know of a cigar shop or lounge in the area where I can relax out of the heat & smoke a cigar?
Thanks!


----------

